# Kubota ROPS Discount Offer



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

For those of you with older model Kubota's that were sold without a ROPS; this is an EXCELLENT opportunity to get a ROPS for and fantastic price. Check to verify that Kubota makes a ROPS for your particular tractor and then down load the discount certificate. I did this with my L245 and paid about $148 for a complete ROPS kits with seat belts kit and saftey decals kit. The Kubota dealer in my area was not aware of this program and I had to call Kubota HQ in GA. It was worth the effort and was a PITA to install. Better to be safe than sorry! If you have a non-ROPS equipped Kubota compact tractor, take advantage of this offer. It just may save your life or you from serious injury. :thumbsup: 


KUBOTA ROPS AND A SEAT BELT SAFETY PROGRAM


----------

